# elson mp3-player - sd-card größe?



## LostProphet (6. November 2004)

Servus 

 Ich habe mir den mp3-player Elson EM-200 H zugelegt, welcher nenn 128MB Speicher hat und auch über einen SD-Card Slot verfügt.

 Nun ist die Frage, ob ich mir da als externen Speicher die SD-Karte "SanDisk 256MB" kaufen kann oder ob das da auf 64/128MB oder bestimmte Bauart/Hersteller beschränkt ist? In der Anleitung finde ich da keine Angaben darüber, daher meine Frage!?


 MfG

 LP


----------



## Konstantin Gross (6. November 2004)

Hallo,
also ein Freund von mir hat genau das selbe Modell gekauft und er hat bei sich in den SD Slot ein 256 MB NoName Teil gekauft und läuft wunderbar, also sieht es nicht nach einer Beschränkung aus.


----------



## LostProphet (6. November 2004)

Alles klar, dann passt das ja.

 Danke für die Info.


----------



## jdcir (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo LostProphet
bitte entschuldige, dass ich erst jetzt reagiere (ich bin erst seit gestern Forumsmitglied):
Du kannst getrost alle sd-Karten verwenden. Die von mir zuöetzt getestete war eine 1-GB-MM-Karte und auch diese  einwandfrei!
Nun aber zu meinem Problem: ich hatte nur den Player via ebay als gebraucht ohne Anleitung ersteigert und jetzt kriege ich einfach nicht heraus, wie man in Unterverzeichnisse hereinkommt und wie man Radiosender programmiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du Deine Anleitung noch hast und würde mich riesig freuen, wenn Du mir eine Kopie zukommen lassen könntest. Eventuelle Kosten will ich Dir gerne erstatten!
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
jdcir


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Aehm, ist 'ne SanDisk nicht was anderes als 'ne SD? Weil SD steht ja soweit ich weiss fuer Secure Digital und die SanDisk ist doch was ganz anderes oder nicht?

Nachtrag: Oder ist SanDisk nur'n Hersteller?


----------



## Cheese (17. Januar 2005)

@reptiler:

SD steht für Secure Digital und SanDisk ist ein Hersteller, der Karten diesen Formates herstellt... SanDisk macht ja auch Memory Stick usw....


----------



## jdcir (17. Januar 2005)

Hi reptiler
SanDisk ist nur ein Hersteller, der nach meinen Informationen zusammen mit Panasonic produziert und nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es KarlBanane, welche SD-Karte Du verwendest: sie funktionieren egal von welcher Marke. Ich benutze Karten von verschiedenen Herstellern in verschiedenen Grössen in zwei mp3-Playern sowie in einer Digitalkamera!
mfg jdcir


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Danke fuer die Info.
Wollte auch nur mal Klarheit haben ob das nur 'n Hersteller ist oder wieder 'ne ganz andere Karte.
Das es egal ist welchen Hersteller man nutzt war mir klar, hauptsache ist 'ne SD-Card.


----------

